# Mixing something wet with dry food



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Bella is just a little over a year old, and a steady 65ish pounds for some months now. She is eating TOTW Pacific Stream and I was wondering about these products that go on dry food to make your dog think its getting a meal fit for a king, or in our case, a meal fit for a queen.

Here is an example if I am not explaining this very well...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751557

I was not looking at that product specifically but something similar. What would be a good product, if any, to get to add to her dry food for her to enjoy it more.

I was doing the TOTW canned food and just adding a couple tablespoons in there just to get the food coated, but at 2-3 dollars a can, it seems a little pricey.

Also, we have been feeding her once a day. When she was a younger pup we were feeding her twice a day, should we go back to that or is once a day fine for a dog over 1?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a warning, do NOT buy the kind of gravy made by Iams. The smell is so disgusting I couldn't even get two dogs who eat ANYTHING including garbage and poop to eat it. And my boyfriend and I got sick when we opened it. I read a few other people said their dogs wouldn't touch it because of the smell too so I don't think it was just because I got a bad bottle.

I do the canned food when I'm not feeding homemade "wet" food. I just throw in one or two tablespoons and then add some water to create a gravy. A 13oz can of food last me around 5 days. (Could last longer but once it reaches 5 days I throw whatever is left in the can into that meal and start a new can the next day since I don't like the food being opened any longer than that) Compared to the price of the store bought gravy, canned food is actually cheaper this way. You don't HAVE to feed the TOTW food, you can try other brands too as long as your dog can tolerate it.

You can also mix in meats, broth, yogurt, cottage cheese, ect to the food to give more variety.

I personally don't believe in feeding a dog once a day, besides the fact my dogs will start throwing up bile (because they're so hungry) I wouldn't want to go 24 hours between meals and don't believe any dog should.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I feed the same food as you. My Ellie started turning up her nose to it so I added cottage cheese or plain yogurt and she loved it. Then one day I was out of things to add so I just added a little warm water and she still gobbled it up. Now that's all I add. It makes a gravy and now she scarfs down her food. In fact, we have to reduce her intake because she used to leave some of her food most of the time but now she licks the bowl clean and has gained too much weight. It's worth a try!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Any specific kinds of yogurt I should or should not be feeding my dog?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just feed plain yogurt. The flavored ones (ie. strawberry, vanilla, ect) have sugars added.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I make soup for dinner a lot and make homemade broths (chicken or beef) by using whole chickens or beef with the marrow bones. Since there's obviously stuff in there I don't add to my broths- skin, gizzards, etc I make a separate pot of broth for the dogs at the same time. When my soup is done cooking I pull the chicken off the bones and make my soup....any un-used chicken parts go into the dog's soup! Plus, they get celery and carrots too!

Every night when I make the dog's dinner I add their kibble plus a scoop of dog soup........They eat every bite! No worries about bad stuff and poor ingredients in the wet food!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

is canned broth ok to give? I would like to think there is not anything in there they should not be having since humans eat it all the time.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I've used canned broth and it worked fine. I would feed 2X a day. Are you feeding somwthing close to 4 cups a day?


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

usually 4-5 cups a day yes


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Doc you are over your PM limit!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: nfrederickis canned broth ok to give? I would like to think there is not anything in there they should not be having since humans eat it all the time.


That's fine too... just watch the sodium levels. I like to get the organic low sodium version if I don't have time to make it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just a side note, if the dry food contains citric acid they say not to add water to it as thats suppose to contribute to Bloat.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I feed my two TOTW-Salmon in the am and venison in the evenings. Also use Springtime Longevity a dry supplement. I've always added about a 1/2 cup of water to it even before starting the longevity. Have also mixed in rax egg, chicken (baken breasts) or bacon or some other recent meat that I have recently purchased, oils (Salmon regularly, olive oil or others from time to time. I have also used broth from time to time. Just mix in something different from time to time.

Have always fed twice a day. If you're feeding 4-5 cups you want to really considered breaking that into two meals. Awful lot for one meal a day. Lancer is closer to 3-4 cups, he is a little over a year and IMO a good solid 70 lbs.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I have used a variety of canned foods. Merrick is good because they have tons of variety. 

Is TOTW canned new? I've never seen it anywhere.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes they just came out with it within the last few months, they have all 3 formulas in their own canned version now, Bella loves it.


----------

